# Has anyone used lilac wood?



## cromy (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a large lilac I need to cut down in my yard! Has anyone used this wood for smoking? 
Cromy


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 29, 2013)

Never used it myself, but this should help you decide:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Eric


----------

